# New Humi Pics



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

So, many of you know that my mom suprised me and hit me with a new desktop humi for my birthday. After 10 days of seasoning, I figured it was time to move some sticks in. I'm using 1/2 pound of beads in a mesh bag for humidification.

First pic is of the exterior. Had trouble deciding where to put this so I figured I'd just stack it on the cab.

Second pic is of the bottom area stocked with some Don Thomas, 5 Vegas Gold and RP Missles.

Third pic is the single tray containing....well, I plead the 5th, but lets just say that they are tasty little buggers! :dribble:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

So the shelf is the 'Habana only' section? Very nice!


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

I like that last pic :dribble::dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet set up!!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice humi and even nicer top shelf. :biggrin:


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

nice pic up....looks great


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

dang ! some very nice looking cigars there brother , and very nice humi !! whats that bolivar with the red band..looks like the band off a tatuaje ?


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Did Fidel come down the chimney???


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Awesome looking humi... very nice looking smoke too.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

It's beautiful!


----------



## jdogg440 (Sep 10, 2008)

AWESOME!!!! both the smokes and the humi's. :jelous:


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

A very nice set up you have!!!


DL


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice setup!! They look awful tasty!!


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

redbeard said:


> dang ! some very nice looking cigars there brother , and very nice humi !! whats that bolivar with the red band..looks like the band off a tatuaje ?


Candian RE


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice humi you got there.


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

oh my gosh those look soooo good


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice humi


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks sweet! I'm diggin' the sticks too. I love those edge maddy's!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Yessir, bombing yer Mom on Mothers' Day is gonna be a hard act to follow!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Setup!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome set up!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

fully stocked. very nice


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice set up. Great cigars.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

So very nice


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice set up Pete!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice humi pete I like the edge's


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice looking humidors!! How mutch is the amount of the cabinet?? I like em !!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice humi and great cigars


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

The EVP said:


> Candian RE


take me to your dealer


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

looking good pete!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice pete


----------

